# Looking for a parti in the Pacific NW



## carmatblock (Jan 25, 2014)

We are new to the region and are looking for a parti spoo breeder
We live near Portland, Oregon. It would be nice if we could visit the breeder's location, so +/- 300 miles would be nice. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

5-Star is located in Northern California, along with Highfalutin, those are only two I would recommend in that area.


----------

